# Sweet smoke



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

It seems when i first start up I'm emitting some sweet smoke. So i assume I have a seeping head gasket. Now at this time i cannot really do anything about it. I was talking to some one on the radio today and they mentioned the used some liquid stop leak to hold his coolant back as a temporary solution. I have another car i need to get a fuel pump in and once i do that i can put my daily drive to the side and replace the head gasket. Until then do you guys think its a good idea to use some sort of stop leak and keep it in "comfort mode" and take my time?

This is in my 91 Stanza, KA24E.


----------



## BriguyLA (Mar 26, 2009)

I only used the stuff once, but my leak was so big it didn't make any difference, except that my car wouldn't start the next day. I replaced the battery and it started right up, but it was strange because I hadn't had any starting issues whatsoever before I put that stuff in. But people seem to use it and recommend it.


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

Weird, maybe a coincident? What the best stuff out there for it? It only does it until warmed up.

And it smells like spray paint lol, very sweet spray paint, is that normal? I started my volvo on a -15f day and did one big ass cloud that smelled the same way.


----------



## BriguyLA (Mar 26, 2009)

The sweet smell is probably antifreeze, which would indicate a blown head gasket and possible cylinder head damage. I had the same thing in my Sentra, with the white smoke. If you ask at a good auto parts store, they could probably recommend the most popular stuff to use. Just tell them you want a good block sealer. But you'll want to completely flush the coolant from the radiator before using it, it's incompatible with antifreeze. But I think it's just a temporary fix.


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

Hmm, ill have to look into that. Quick fix is all i need then when i get my Volvo back on the road i can replace the head gasket and what ever else could be bad.


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

Could this contribute to what sounds like really noisy lifters?


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

I did the Bars stop leak the easy type you add to the coolant without flushing. This morning there was the normal cool morning mist but no sweet smell. So it's looking positive! I'll give it a few drives before i start driving it hard and see how it holds up.


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

I'd avoid driving it hard until you fix it. Take some extra time for your drives and go as easy as you can.

Sux when the DD is busted, I know.


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

Dan9 said:


> I'd avoid driving it hard until you fix it. Take some extra time for your drives and go as easy as you can.
> 
> Sux when the DD is busted, I know.


I know it does, but i have heard good about this stuff so i wanna test it :hal:

If it can get me through my trip next month then i'm golden. I'm waiting on insurance inspectors to look at this wreck in my buddies shop, then imma have at it and get all the stuff i need for my 242DL and get a new gasket for the stanza. The head is really freeking noisy too so i guess i can have a looksie wile its off and maybe get a rebuild.


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm glad to report really positive results. Not only did it stop the smoke but it runs better then it has since I've owned it. Makes me wonder how long that was going on lol. It now idles very steady and it accelerates allot smoother and with more kick in the pants.


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

and you changed your oil right...


----------

